# Putin to re-station Russian nukes/military in Cuba?



## CougarKing (5 Aug 2008)

Here we go again.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080804/ap_on_re_eu/russia_cuba



> *Putin calls for restoring position in Cuba *
> 
> Mon Aug 4, 1:12 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

More sabre rattling or a genuine threat ?


----------



## GAP (5 Aug 2008)

With the accuracy of today's munitions.....taking out the missiles, whatever the political fallout, would be easier.

They can no more allow the missles to be placed today, than they could allow them in JFK's day....


----------



## TacticalW (9 Aug 2008)

Well now  :-X 

I'm crossing my fingers that we won't get in the same situation as the first one concerning nuclear weapons being transfered to Cuba... the big bad bear is coming again :-\


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Aug 2008)

So much for the Cold War being over, eh?



-Deadpan


----------



## JasonSkald (9 Aug 2008)

I can't really see this happening - Raúl Castro is much less ideological than Fidel. He's been introducing some liberal reforms, with more apparently to come. Russia may seek to reestablish influence in Cuba, but I can't see Raúl throwing away the recent progress in order to help a country that essentially abandoned Cuba in its time of need. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_Period


----------



## geo (9 Aug 2008)

1  AFIK, Putin is the PM and the president is supposed to be calling the shots.... Methinks Putin has forgotten his place

2.  With the range of modern balistic missiles and missile launch platforms (subs) who needs to position missiles in Cuba - unless a bunch of Russians want to spend their cold winter months on the beach... which is always possible.

3.  Given what is happening in Georgia / Ossetia province, the Russians are using this as a big "do not disturb" sign.

4.  Could be the Russians are still pissed off about the US planning to position missiles in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Kirkhill (9 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> 1  AFIK, Putin is the PM and the president is supposed to be calling the shots.... Methinks Putin has forgotten his place
> (Just like Lord North, Lloyd George and William Lyon MacKenzie King forgot theirs)
> 
> 2.  With the range of modern balistic missiles and missile launch platforms (subs) who needs to position missiles in Cuba - unless a bunch of Russians want to spend their cold winter months on the beach... which is always possible.
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> 2.  With the range of modern balistic missiles and missile launch platforms (subs) who needs to position missiles in Cuba - unless a bunch of Russians want to spend their cold winter months on the beach... which is always possible.



I don't know the state of the Russian boomer fleet but...strategically thinking, these missles would be what I think of as "sure shots".  Little to no reaction time, and they don't have (potentially) US hunter/killer subs tracking them, that would, likely, fire their fish as soon as Ivan started his missle launch sequence.

Moreover, perhaps more than this being a strategic move, it sure shows that Ivan is flexing the guns again, and that gets NATO/NORADs attention, does it not??


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Aug 2008)

Putin sure makes alot of decisions as PM that his former PM's never did. Could it be its because he's the boss no matter his title ?


----------



## JayJay144 (10 Aug 2008)

It's no different than the influence Bush Sr. has had over the current presidency. to get to the reason why I'm posting a reply is I've payed attention to international news like this and Russia has stated many times that they will launch limited warfare  over the missile defence issue but doesn't include bombing cities. It seems simple enough. if the US doesn't want Russian missiles in Cuba than they shouldn't put missiles and the defence system in Poland. It's better for either side to avoid any kind of friction because the current world situation is fragile enough as it is.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Methinks Putin has forgotten his place



Methinks you dont understand why Puttin made himself PM after he stopped behing president.



> 2.  With the range of modern balistic missiles and missile launch platforms (subs) who needs to position missiles in Cuba - unless a bunch of Russians want to spend their cold winter months on the beach... which is always possible.



This has nothing to do with missiles itself. The Russians see US moves in Eastern Europe as a destabilization. Placing anything Russian in close proximity to the USA destabilizes things over here in return.



> 4.  Could be the Russians are still pissed off about the US planning to position missiles in Eastern Europe.



BINGO


----------



## geo (10 Aug 2008)

Figured 2 & 4 were pert much related... 

WRT Mr Putin.... I'm comfortable with my understanding of what makes Mr Putin "tick"...  Democracy bedamned


----------



## oligarch (12 Aug 2008)

Don't really think there is a need to re-station Russian nukes in Cuba on the part of Russia. Russian nukes are effective enough where they are right now. We are not dealing with the same nukes we were dealing with during the Cuban-Turkish missile crisis. Seems like nothing but fear mongering to me.


----------



## geo (12 Aug 2008)

Actualy, I think this is just Russia's way of twisting Mr Bush's tail.
You don't need the missiles there & they probably never will go there but, it will irritate the hell out of the American president and prove to be a counter-stroke to the US' move to install space defence missile stations in former eastern block countries.


----------



## oligarch (14 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Actualy, I think this is just Russia's way of twisting Mr Bush's tail.
> You don't need the missiles there & they probably never will go there but, it will irritate the hell out of the American president and prove to be a counter-stroke to the US' move to install space defence missile stations in former eastern block countries.



Would not a be bad political message to the US leadership though.


----------



## armyca08 (15 Aug 2008)

has you wonder about how Russia feels about the poland deal...


----------



## JackD (16 Aug 2008)

Is it anything new? Russian weapons were in DDR etc during the Cold war, American/NATO weapons were in BRD. These antimissile-missiles are not nuclear tipped. Poland is a member of NATO. The site is close enough to Russian territory that should they wish to take it out, they could easily do so. Cuba will not agree anyway because Cuba wants to normalize relations with the US.  Cuba has more to lose than gain - for example a major air corridor exists over Cuban territory. Its just the usual bullying tactics. 

May I ask a question... you chose the moniker ArmyCa08. obviously you never were in the Canadian Armed Forces, and this site is named Army.Ca... Why did you choose it?


----------



## FastEddy (16 Aug 2008)

JackD said:
			
		

> May I ask a question... you chose the moniker ArmyCa08. obviously you never were in the Canadian Armed Forces, and this site is named Army.Ca... Why did you choose it?




I'll bet you its because its a easy sign in and designate  and the  08 is because its the year he joined.

Plus its probably a system he uses on other Forums. Or maybe he has some dark and sinister motive lol ;D.

Cheers.


----------



## armyca08 (16 Aug 2008)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> I'll bet you its because its a easy sign in and designate  and the  08 is because its the year he joined.
> 
> Plus its probably a system he uses on other Forums. Or maybe he has some dark and sinister motive lol ;D.
> 
> Cheers.



Actually I have a regular log in to many websites - the reason for using that login is due to the simplicity of the name.

I think one would need to research the missle sheild system a little before making comments about how it is only usable for defensive purposes. Part of the issue is that if the US is able to freely strike and no counter attack is possible, it removes the deterent capacity of the weapons to some strategic degree.


----------



## JackD (16 Aug 2008)

You are referring to the concept of MAD... The anti-missile missile based from what I've read on the Standard-2er or an enhanced Patriot doesn't have the range to take out any Russian - based system save anything in Kaliningrad - and there the reaction time is too minimal - not to mention that the ground-based monitoring/guidance systems are located some distance south. In any-case the effective Russian ballistic missile retaliatory components of MAD are submarine-based. It's a straw argument - tempest in the teapot.


----------



## FastEddy (16 Aug 2008)

armyca08 said:
			
		

> Actually I have a regular log in to many websites - the reason for using that login is due to the simplicity of the name.
> 
> I think one would need to research the missle sheild system a little before making comments about how it is only usable for defensive purposes. Part of the issue is that if the US is able to freely strike and no counter attack is possible, it removes the deterent capacity of the weapons to some strategic degree.




Agreed, that's a fair assumption.

On the sign in, you do know I was joking (dark and sinester), but easy, designate and 08 does fit your description also.

Cheers.


----------



## cameron (16 Aug 2008)

JasonSkald said:
			
		

> I can't really see this happening - Raúl Castro is much less ideological than Fidel. He's been introducing some liberal reforms, with more apparently to come. Russia may seek to reestablish influence in Cuba, but I can't see Raúl throwing away the recent progress in order to help a country that essentially abandoned Cuba in its time of need. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_Period



I'm inclined to agree, while I wouldn't put it past Putin to attempt a move like this I don't see Raul going along with it.


----------



## Greymatters (16 Aug 2008)

Has Cuba published a statement on this yet?  Seems like noone has asked their opinion yet on the subject, or whether they will even consider the idea...


----------



## armyca08 (16 Aug 2008)

US doesn't officially talk to Cuba - who else cares?


----------



## Greymatters (17 Aug 2008)

If Russia threatens to put missiles back in Cuba, then it seems pretty important to find out if Cuba would go along with the idea dont you think?


----------



## JackD (17 Aug 2008)

I would imagine the Cuban government values its friendship with Canada more than that of Russia -as Canada is a major trade partner - and Cuba is a major tourist destination for Canada and Europe (and it's got oil). I doubt they would jeopardize all this for Mr. Putin's rhetoric... It would be nice if someone asked....  Trade relations courtesy of the BBC: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/spl/hi/guides/456900/456978/html/nn3page1.stm


----------

